

Why Apple Isn't in the Dow - petethomas
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/11_26/b4234049444985.htm

======
gwern
That seems like a really terrible reason to exclude it due to a really
terrible formula (the Dow is calculated only by share price without reference
to how much of the company each share represents? Well, at least the Dow knows
how to fix any falls in the index - just include Berkshire Hathaway. -_-).

